# Leica oder Panasonic ???



## Joachim (7. Jan. 2008)

... hallo auch - da hat man sich schon beinahe entschieden, und dann stolpert man zufällig über folgendes:

http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/558243_-v-lux-1-leica.html

und hier beim Hersteller:
http://www.leica-camera.de/photography/compact_cameras/v-lux_1/

Sie soll Hardwaremäßig baugleich zur Panasonic Lumix FZ 50 sein, aber eine andere Software haben und ein besseres Gehäuse - kostet aber auch einiges mehr ...

Was also tun? Mir gehts bals wie Buridans Esel


----------



## Frank (7. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Leica oder Panasonic ???*

Hi Joachim,

ich kann dir zu den Kameras leider nicht viel sagen. 
Aber ich denke wenn du immer nur schaust und nicht irgendwann mal kaufst, kommst du nie zu einer.
Es verhält sich doch mit den Kams mittlerweile so wie mit den Computern: Heute gekauft, morgen veraltet. 

Also, trau dich!


----------



## Conny (7. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Leica oder Panasonic ???*

Hallo Joachim,

Frank ist mir zuvor gekommen. Wir dachten die FZ30 reicht für unsere Bedürfnisse. Hat sie auch, die erste Zeit. Aber ... Und das aber kommt, wenn Ihr dabei bleibt und Spaß daran habt! Ganz egal wie hochpreisig Ihr anfangt :evil  
Also, günstiges Angebot und her damit!


----------



## Alex45525 (7. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Leica oder Panasonic ???*

Hallo Joachim,

die Kamera ist sicher erste Wahl. Aber es kommt darauf an, was Du damit machen willst. Hast Du früher bereits analog fotografiert? Eventuell mit einer Spiegelreflex??? Hast Du davon noch Zubehör? Dann schau Dich nach einem dazu passenden Digital-Body um. Wenn Du entschieden hast, dass Fotografie nicht Dein allererstes Hobby - mit professionellem Anspruch - sein soll, dann wirst Du mit dieser Super-Edel-Kompakten sicher eine lange Zeit eine Menge Freude haben.

Ich selbst würde die Wechselobjektive vermissen. Jedoch ist dies sicher auch eine Preisfrage. Was nützt Dir ein Bajonett-Anschluss, wenn Du bloss ein Objektiv besitzt und ohnehin keine speziellen Dinge, wie zum Beispiel echte Makrofotografie (Ameise formatfüllend) betreiben möchtest?

Welche Objektivausstattung besitzt die angeblich baugleiche Pan*sonic? Ist hier auch ein Vario-Elm*rit verbaut??? Wenn nein, dann wähle die Le*ca, es sei denn der Preisunterschied ist wirklich signifikant (>110,- bis 150,-).Hinzu kommt, dass Le*ca-Kunden in den Fotogeschäften (Ich spreche als ehemaliger Studenten-Jobber in einem großen Fotogeschäft aus Erfahrung) meist bevorzugt und besonders kulant behandelt werden. Le*ca ist in den Köpfen der meisten Foto-Händler noch immer etwas besonderes...

Viel Spass!


----------



## Dr.J (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Leica oder Panasonic ???*

Hallo Joachim,

ohne die Kameras näher zu kennen, würde ich zu einer Leica tendieren, da meines Wissen da sehr viel Erfahrung in der Fotografie drin steckt. Leica gehört nicht ohne Grund zu den Top-Kamera-Herstellern.

Allerdings sollte die Nutzung (professionell oder nicht) ein Hauptentscheidungskriterium sein, außer der Preisunterschied ist nicht signifikant.


----------



## axel (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Leica oder Panasonic ???*

Guten Morgen Jürgen !

Ich bin mit meiner Lumix FZ8 von Panaconic sehr zufrieden wegen dem 12 fach Zoom . Da kann ich mir bei Familienfeiern mir die Leute ran zoomen  ohne das ich denen auf die Pelle rücken muß .
Hab schon ganz überrascht zu hören bekommen , oh ich wuste garnicht das Du mich fotografiert hast .  
Ich stell immer den Anfängermodos ein dann macht sie automatisch tolle Bilder . Das Ding werd ich wohl erst nach einen Lehrgang mit allen seinen Rafinessen beherschen . 
Mit der Auflösung bin ich auch sehr zufrieden . 
Na ja , das sind bloß so meine ersten Eindrücke 

Gruß   axel


----------



## Digicat (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Leica oder Panasonic ???*

Servus Joachim

Na ja, 377 € Preidifferenz sind nicht zu verachten  

Da würde es für mich keine Frage mehr sein, Leica hin oder her :crazy 

Andererseits sind 422 € auch viel Geld für eine Kompakte.

Da legst ein bisschen was drauf und .......
Canon 350D + 18-55 oder
Canon 400D + 18-55 oder
Nikon D40x + 18-55 oder
Sony Alpha 100 + 18-70 + 75-300
oder die Brandneue Sony Alpha 200 + 18-70 Der Link

und hast aber wirklich was "Gutes"   

Ich weiß, jetzt habe ich dich wieder zum Grübeln gebracht, aber die sind alle billiger als die Leica.

Und du kannst sicher sein, hier wird dir sicher bei Fragen geholfen


----------



## karsten. (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Leica oder Panasonic ???*

Hallo

kennt jemand denn eine Veröffentlichung mit einem konkreten Vergleich zwischen der FZ50 und der V-Lux1 ?

bei baugleichen Teilen .... wäre meine Entscheidung  klar !  


meine FZ 30 funktioniert seit die Garantie rum ist :beeten 
ohne Aussetzer....

für meine "Knipsererei" ist sie eine gute Wahl 

meine semiprofessionelle analoge Ausrüstung mit Wechselobjektiven und Hi-Tech Bodys verstaubt 

Ich möchte auf so eine All-in One Lösung nicht mehr verzichten 


mfG

http://www.testberichte.de/preisvergleich/level4_foto_magazin_79765.html
http://www.cnet.de/tests/digicam/0,...r+doppelgaenger+leica+v_lux+1+testbericht.htm


----------



## Joachim (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Leica oder Panasonic ???*

Moin! 

@Helmut
Also die Sony alpha 200 schaut von den Daten her nicht schlecht aus und der Preis, 765,- für Body incl. 18-200 Kit, klingt sehr verlockend - aber was kosten und vor allem was taugen weitere Objektive (verglichen mit Canon?) und, sie hat ein kleines K.O. Kriterium, sie hat keinen VideoModus und kein Schwenkdisplay ... 

Nach lesen vieler weiterer Tests und Benutzermeinungen werden wir uns wohl für die Panasonic FZ 50 entscheiden - sie hat die selbe Hardware wie die Leica (auch Objektiv) kostet aber runde 350 Euro weniger. Und soviel ist mir das "Lebensgefühl" Leica nicht wert.

Und da eine Canon EOS 400D plus Objektive 2 wird man ja wohl schon brauchen nunmal doch das gesetzte Budget sprengt wird es die FZ50 von Panasonic. 
Bessere Bilder als unsere 8 Jahre alte Olympus C3030 Zoom wird sie eben so sicher machen, wie sie schneller sein wird ...  

EDIT: 
@Karsten - du sagts es, so seh ich es auch.  (Danke das du uns damals mit dem "FZ-Virus" angesteckt hast  )

@Axel - die FZ8 bietet nicht die Möglichkeit das Zoomens am Objektiv (SLR-like) und ist nicht soooo viel günstiger


----------



## Digicat (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Leica oder Panasonic ???*

Servus Joachim

Wollte dir die D-SLR gegenüber der Leica schmackhaft machen, da ist ja kein Preisunterschied erkennbar. 

Das die Panasonic da natürlich der Preisschlager ist, ist unbestritten und auch sicherlich eine gute Cam ist  , zumal es ja auch keine D-SLR zu dem Preis gibt, würde ich auch bei der zuschlagen  

@ Karsten:

Welche SLR mit welchen Objektiven hast denn ?

Da würde sich vielleicht doch einmal ein Umstieg lohnen ?


----------



## karsten. (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Leica oder Panasonic ???*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> @ Karsten:
> 
> Welche SLR mit welchen Objektiven hast denn ?
> 
> Da würde sich vielleicht doch einmal ein Umstieg lohnen ?



eos 3 ua. ein 300 er 

nette Erinnerungen ....  mehr nicht


----------



## Digicat (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Leica oder Panasonic ???*

OT ein: Karsten, daß ist schade, mit dem 300er hast einen Super-Staubfänger herumliegen  :sorry  das konnte ich jetzt nicht so stehen lassen OT aus:


----------



## Joachim (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Leica oder Panasonic ???*

@Karsten und alle anderen Meinungsfinder

Haben uns entschieden und: bestellt!  Panasonic FZ 50 (Deutsches Modell !) plus 2x 2GB Class6 original Panasonic SD-Karte sowie 2. Accu (original). Sollte alles bis zum WE da sein, aber zumindest bis zur "Partner Pferd" übernächstes WE.


----------



## Conny (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Leica oder Panasonic ???*

Hallo Joachim und Annett,

  super Entscheidung zu einer tollen Kamera. Ihr werdet es sicher nicht bereuen


----------



## Dr.J (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Leica oder Panasonic ???*

2x 2GB SD-Karte?????

Was wollt ihr denn alles fotografieren????


----------



## Joachim (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Leica oder Panasonic ???*

naaa, bei 10MP dürfte ein Bild so 8MB haben, denk ich ... und so bekomm ich auf eine Karte grad mal 235 Bilder  und da ich 2 Accus hab und mit einem 360 Bilder schießen kann ...


----------



## Frank (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Leica oder Panasonic ???*

Ööhm,

bei einer Auflösung von z. B. 10 Mill. Pixel und speichern im jpg und RAW passen da doch mal gerade so 100 Fotos auf eine drauf ...


----------



## Frank (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Leica oder Panasonic ???*

jpeg hat bei höchster Auflösung 3 - 4 Mb, RAW kommt mit ca. 10 - 11 Mb daher ...


----------



## Joachim (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Leica oder Panasonic ???*

...  na sach ich doch.


----------



## Digicat (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Leica oder Panasonic ???*



> 2x 2GB SD-Karte?????



Ja, Jürgen, die sind schneller Voll als du denkst, leider. Aber dafür hast dann halt Fotos die man auch als 60 x 90 und größer ausbelichten kann und an die Wand hängen kann.

Wenn ich da an meine 18Mb großen RAW`s denke  , die Festplatten-Hersteller wirds freuen  .


----------



## Frank (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Leica oder Panasonic ???*

Tschuldigung, aber nu muss ich nochmal ...
_
Offtopic ein_

Und wenn du diese Bildchen dann noch ein wenig im Photoshop bearbeitest, können da mal gaaaaanz schnell *mehrere* 100 Mb werden. 
_
Offtopic aus_


----------



## Berndt (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Leica oder Panasonic ???*



> Zitat von *karsten*: meine FZ 30 funktioniert seit die Garantie rum ist
> ohne Aussetzer....
> 
> für meine "Knipsererei" ist sie eine gute Wahl
> ...



das könnte ich geschrieben haben.....

Berndt


----------



## Dr.J (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Leica oder Panasonic ???*

Hmmm. Das hört sich an, als sammelt ihr eure Bilder auf SD-Karten. 

Also ich für meinen Teil, lese nach einer Fotosession die Bilder immer von der Karte aus und speichere sie auf der Festplatte.


----------



## Frank (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Leica oder Panasonic ???*



Das mache ich ebenfalls, ... nur wenn ich unterwegens bin, können schonmal so  400 und mehr Pics fällig sein. 

Wenn man Belichtungsreihen mit 3, 5 oder 7 Fotos von einem Motiv aufnimmt, kommt da schon was zusammen ...


----------



## Dr.J (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Leica oder Panasonic ???*

Hmmm,

Belichtungsreihen. Daran habe ich nicht gedacht. Da kann der Speicherplatz schonmal knapp werden.


----------



## Conny (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Leica oder Panasonic ???*

Hallo,

also 2 SD-Karten und 2 Akkus haben wir auch. Sie waren zwar noch nie beide voll, aber  ...   man weiß ja nie.  Im Urlaub kommt der Laptop zum Zwischenspeichern und genaueren Betrachten mit. 
Das empfinde ich auch nicht als Luxus.


----------



## Digicat (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Leica oder Panasonic ???*

Servus zusammen

Morgen habe ich Shooting im Tiergarten Schönbrunn geplant.
Werde meine 3 Speicherkarten (1x4Gb + 1x2Gb MemoryStick + 1x2Gb CF) mitnehmen. Da ich gerade die 4Gb MS formatiert habe sehe ich das ich auf dieser 206 RAW´s drauf bringe, macht zusammen 412 RAW´s. Ist eigentlich nicht viel.
Na schauen wir mal.
Die Bilder werde ich dann natürlich auch hier zeigen.


----------



## Joachim (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Leica oder Panasonic ???*

@Frank
Jetzt haste es ihm (Jürgen) aber gezeigt ...  

@Jürgen
Na? Jetzt redet sich jemand aber raus .   

@fast alle anderen und mich
Sind wir nicht alle ein wenig *OFFTOPIC* ?


----------



## Frank (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Leica oder Panasonic ???*

öööhm 

ach ja, war ja nen ganz anderes Thema ...  

Also von mir aus können meine "Speicherkartenbeiträge" in die Tonne ...


----------



## Dr.J (9. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Leica oder Panasonic ???*

@Joachim
Ich rede mich nicht raus 

Klopp meine Beiträge auch in die Tonne. Thema ist ja eh durch, da du schon bestellt hast.  Beweisvernichtung


----------



## Joachim (9. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Leica oder Panasonic ???*

Ich lösch doch nicht - ich trenne höchstens ...


----------



## Conny (9. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Leica oder Panasonic ???*

Also wenn wir schon soweit weg vom Thema sind:

1. Wo sind die Bilder vom Fotoshooting, Helmut ? 

2. Könnte man das Profil nicht um Kamera und Bildbearbeitungsprogramm erweitern    Jetzt, wo wir eh umziehen und mehr Platz haben?   Joachim


----------



## Frank (9. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Leica oder Panasonic ???*

Hallo Conny,

zu Frage 2 möchte ich die Frage für Joachim beantworten.

Ich denke das würde doch etwas an unserem eigentlichen Thema hier vorbeigehen.
Ich gebe gerne zu, das mich dieses auch sehr interessiert.
Aber ich denke wenn wir noch "spezifischer" in die Fotosache einsteigen wollen, weichen wir doch zu weit von unserm geliebten Gartenteichhobby ab.

Aus diesem Grund wirds wohl keine Erweiterung im Profil geben.

Aber für alle die es gerne möchten:
Ihr könnt ja in euerer Signatur einen solchen Zusatz einbauen.
Damit das aber nicht zu groß wird, möchte ich vorschlagen, den Zusatz zu Kamera und eventueller Bea Proggys in Größe 1 zu schreiben, damit er nicht den eigentlichen Beitrag "erschlägt". 
Siehe (vorrübergehendes) Beispiel in meiner Signatur.


----------



## Joachim (10. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Leica oder Panasonic ???*

Moin,

 also man könnte diese 2 Angaben ja auch notfalls in das Profilfeld "Sonstige Besonderheiten" mit eintragen, denk ich.

Extra Profilfelder, die bei der Registrierung schon mit angegeben werden müssen würde ich vorerst auch nicht unbedingt einbauen wollen - obgleich man anmerken muss, das das Thema Fotografie einen beachtlichen Umfang angenommen hat, was ich durchaus sehr schön finde. Zumal damals, als die Idee dafür aufkam doch ein wenig Gegenwind zu spüren war.


----------

